# Swing Stuff



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I may be in the minority here, but I am of the belief that the golf swing has been made more complicated that it really needs to be. With that in mind let me throw some very basic stuff out here for the forum to ponder. Please humor me. I had a lot of free time time at the park last week. :laugh:

Let's assume the right handed golfer already has a decent set up, and/or address position. 

First off the game of golf, for the most part, has 9 bad shots every golfer regardless of handicap has to deal with from time to time. Those 9 bad shots are slicing, hooking, pushes, pulls, smothered, topped, skied, fat, and of course that pesky critter the shank.

Of those 9 shots, slices, hooks, pushed, pulled, and smothered shots can be attributed to a poor grip, poor club face position at the top of the swing, and/or a poor down swing path. So if the golfer were to have a good grip that returned the club face back square to the ball, a good club face (1/2 closed) position at the top, with the right wrist under the club, and an in to out down swing, most, if not all of those 5 bad shots could be drastically reduced.

Of the four remaining bad shots (topping, skying, fat shots, and shanks) three of those could be attributed to too quick of a pick up of the club to start the back swing. This type of pick up causes too steep of a down swing which can cause those those bad shots. To avoid picking up the club too quickly to start the back swing, the golfer needs to learn and use the "one piece take away" 

The fourth, that nasty critter called the shanks is kind off on it's own, since the ball does not touch the club face. Even the other 8 bad shots stay away from it. when a golfer shanks a shot, it has been said by many a swing guru, that just about everything that could go wrong did go wrong in their swing, all at the same time. 

So if the right handed golfer were to learn just 4 swing tips, 1. a good drip, 2. a one piece take away, 3. right wrist under the shaft at the top of the swing, and 4. an in to out club path swing back to the ball, would this golfer not have a decent game as an amateur? It would seem to me that learning just these 4 swing thoughts would be much easier than trying to learn all the causes of the 9 bad shots. 

Obviously there are other issues such as level elbows, tempo, timing, and balance that also help to make a good swing. Just looking at the four basics here.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Frog, I'm with you on this over complication thing. Just to add my thoughts, in addition to yours and not in contradiction.

The hands; if both palms are at 90* to the ground, then neither hand is dominant. Assuming righthanded, if the right palm faces up and the left palm faces down you'll probably hook it. Conversely, if the right palm faces down and the left palm faces up you'll probably slice it. Also, if you have either hand dominant you'll feel tension in that arm, and tension in the arm kills distance.

The stance; feet shoulder width apart, evenly balanced. Again, if you favour either foot you'll hit the ball off line.

The swing; if you've got the grip and stance correct, just hit the damn thing. Jim Furyk, Calvin Peete, Eamonn Darcy to name but a few, resemble an Octypus putting on a sweater in a phone box but it proves that if you have a repeatable swing and some power it will do the job. Swing speed; Nick Price has slowed his swing down to a blur in recent years, which shows that providing you maintain balance and tempo there is no such thing as swinging too fast.

Once you have the basics, as per Frog's post, create a repeatable swing. And once you have a repeatable swing you can think about how refined you want the swing to be, e.g. elbows level etc.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

A good grip is very important. It sets the stage for what the club face will be doing though out the swing. A good test to check one's grip goes something like this...for the right handed golfer. 

In my (Vardon) grip, my left hand holds the club in both the palm and fingers. With my right hand, the club grip sets in base the fingers. That's my grip, and of course others will have variations of the way they their hands on a club.

To check my left hand I grip the club with it. Then, while holding the club straight out from me, I turn my left hand counter clock wise, until my left hand palm is facing the sky. I then take my right hand and hold the shaft down in my left hand. I then open my left hand to make sure the club shaft runs from the base of my index finger diagonally to the fleshy part of my palm just below my thumb. There should be some of my palm showing between the club grip, and the base of my little finger. If my left hand grip in good, then my right hand just fits over it, with club grip located at the base of my right hand fingers. Using this method is a good way for anyone to check their own grip, once they find the correct one for their own swing. 

I used to be surprised how easily I would let the club handle slide down into the base of my fingers on my left hand. I'd hit a poor shot and wonder why.

For the Stats Guys; http://www.golfforum.com/golf-tips/17264-short-game-hdcp.html
You can use the same info and break down chips, pitches, and long approach shots.


----------

